# Robert Morey-Death and the Afterlife



## Authorised (Jun 4, 2004)

I was wondering if there were any others on this board that were familiar with Dr. Bob Morey. He used to have a radio show to which I listened, and I found him to be rather thoughtful. He is reformed, though he rejects paedobaptism, cessationism, and sabbath-keeping.

I did find his book called [u:99e98ebf54]Death and the Afterlife[/u:99e98ebf54] to be one of the best there is though.

Any thoughts on whether his other stuff may be sound?


----------



## Learner (Jun 4, 2004)

*Robert Morey*

I know him.He is a friend.He is kind of humorous in his lecturing/preaching at times.That might make some squirm a bit.He has a lot of knowledge.I attended his church in PA as a visitor several times.He is not a &quot;typical&quot;reformed Baptist.Whatever &quot;typical&quot;might convey.I arranged for him to speak on Islam at a mostly black church about 7 years ago.I mentioned some of these same things on another thread.I manned his booktable and steered folks to his Calvinistic literature.It had more doctrinal content.He is in CA now.I haven't kept in-touch lately.He tries to appeal to mainstream evangelicals,he doesn't stay in Reformed circles too much.His tapes are informative/funny.Well,those are some observations in a nutshell.


----------



## Learner (Jun 4, 2004)

*Oh...*

His book:&quot;The battle of the gods&quot;is a favorite of mine.I hope I got the title right.He discusses so-called process-theology.But he covers a lot of good,biblical ground which would be excellent reading for folks new to reformed ideas.


----------



## Preach (Jun 4, 2004)

I just received my order of JBA (Journal of Biblical Apologetics). Both of the issues dealt with the subject of Natural Theology. Good Stuff. I ordered based on the reccommendations of Paul Manata (I think in the apologetics forum).


----------



## sundoulos (Jun 9, 2004)

I met Bob Morey in the early 70's at a Reformed Baptist Preachers fellowship. He was then a student at Westminster Theological Seminary (I believe) and an intern under Al Martin. My initial impression was that he was very brainy. I have read several of his books and found each to be worth its weight in gold.


----------

